# Exterior glazing medium



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Need an exterior glazing medium on short order, like today if possible, to patinize a console table, the console needing to be placed in service for light use on Friday. The console will be under cover outdoors on a porch, and will not be subjected to heavy UV or rain, just the basic morning dew and humidity. 

The glaze needs to be compatible with an oil paint base coat and top coat compatible with a waterbourne clear, as well as being compatible on a horizontal wear surface, the top being constructed out of Baltic birch butcher block. 

I’m only seeing one product that would possibly satisfy all the conditions, the product by Faux Effects, although I wouldn’t be able to obtain the product quickly enough, mail order being the only local purchasing option.

I’m hoping some of the faux finishers might be able to chime in. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

If it were my job, I’d use Benjamin Moore alkyd glaze, using artist tube oils to tint it up. My method is to dole out the tube oil I think I need, mash it up with a chip brush and mineral spirits so it’s not chunky, add some alkyd glaze.

How much? IDK. I was taught to listen for a certain tin like sound when you drop some from a brush. Not too thick, not too thin. When you brush it out to get ready to rag it or whatever, you’ll know if it’s too runny or too thick. Too runny and the marks will run it not hold they’re shape. Too thick and it’ll feel like spreading peanut butter with a feather. 

Clear coat it with whatever you want. I’ve never had a problem putting products such as Stays Clear, Coronado Waterbased Urethane, Faux Effects Master Clear over BM alkyd glaze.

Keep in mind if you go the oil glaze route, how it looks wet will be pretty much how it will 
look when you’ve clear coated it. 

As for Faux Effects, if you try Martin out in Kentucky, he’s usually pretty fast. He also knows his products. www.fauxmarketplace.com
Faux Effects products are outstanding, IMO


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I’ll add- if you go the oil glaze route: it’ll dry overnight, ready to top coat next morning. Also, you don’t need a heck of a lot of tube oil.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> If it were my job, I’d use Benjamin Moore alkyd glaze, using artist tube oils to tint it up. My method is to dole out the tube oil I think I need, mash it up with a chip brush and mineral spirits so it’s not chunky, add some alkyd glaze.
> 
> How much? IDK. I was taught to listen for a certain tin like sound when you drop some from a brush. Not too thick, not too thin. When you brush it out to get ready to rag it or whatever, you’ll know if it’s too runny or too thick. Too runny and the marks will run it not hold they’re shape. Too thick and it’ll feel like spreading peanut butter with a feather.
> 
> ...


I was at the local Moore’s dealer late yesterday afternoon thinking the Moore’s Alkyd glazing liquid was my only quick turnaround option, the dealer expressing concerns for its use outdoors and also on a horizontal surface. I think the tds states not to use it on table tops although I have in the past for interior use without any problems. I’m going to go with it knowing that’s what you’d use..thanks for the tip!

The Finishing School about 60 miles from me usually stocks and sells Faux Effects products. I needed a Euro 5 of the Faux Effects of what is the now discontinued Olde World Marmorino a couple of years back on short order, only they wouldn’t sell it to me unless I signed up for a course on plaster effects. I was so desperate that I shelled out the nearly $800 for the course, only not attending. The $220 tub ended up costing me over a thousand bucks! I still have an open running credit to attend any of their courses though..they refused to refund the money for the course I canceled out on..


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I’ve used the alkyd glaze on exterior doors many times, never had a failure. I would think as long as the clear coat is good for exterior, should be okay. I don’t believe I’ve ever done an exterior table top.


Yeah, they get you with that class fee. When I started out I’d already been using the products under my former employer. But I paid the then $1,400 for the class just to be able to purchase product.


----------



## brooklynpainters (Sep 5, 2019)

id have to agree with you. I would use benjamin moore on this one.


----------

